# Quote Boxes Without Quotes



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

Is it just me, or do your quotes not show quotes sometimes? It seems like about half the time I quote someone in a reply, the quote box itself appears in my post, but there's no text in it. Even if i click the box nothing drops down. I just started noticing it a couple of days ago. Anyone else?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Is it just me, or do your quotes not show quotes sometimes? It seems like about half the time I quote someone in a reply, the quote box itself appears in my post, but there's no text in it. Even if i click the box nothing drops down. I just started noticing it a couple of days ago. Anyone else?



Just tried it and it works like it always does for me??


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Just tried it and it works like it always does for me??


same here... although I don't quote all that often. I haven't noticed any issues


----------



## SENC (May 26, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> same here... although I don't quote all that often. I haven't noticed any issues


Only happens to me when I quote @Tclem. I figured it was some new nonsense remover app Kev added.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> Only happens to me when I quote @Tclem. I figured it was some new nonsense remover app Kev added.


This will be the quotiest thread ever

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 26, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> This will be the quotiest thread ever



Occasionally if I start typing really fast after hitting reply it won't load the quote for a second or two and then I've typed nonsense. Are you clicking the Quote button or the reply button?


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> s it just me, or do your quotes not show quotes sometimes? It seems like about half the time I quote someone in a reply, the quote box itself appears in my post, but there's no text in it. Even if i click the box nothing drops down. I just started noticing it a couple of days ago. Anyone else?



Nope - Haven't had any issues


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2015)

Me neither....but....Are you clicking the Quote button or the reply button?
If you hit the Quote button you bring up a pop up box that has the quotes in there you can choose from...

Also wondering...is it just happening on your phone or on the pc too?


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> Only happens to me when I quote @Tclem. I figured it was some new nonsense remover app Kev added.


Why you quoting me jack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2015)

I have noticed that a couple of times myself... but I just figured I screwed it up somehow..


----------



## SENC (May 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> .


That is an excellent question, friseur.


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2015)

This is what I'm talking about. There;s the quote box but nothing in it. Is Tony's quote there for anyone else?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2015)

All I see is the period.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (May 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This is what I'm talking about. There;s the quote box but nothing in it. Is Tony's quote there for anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 79377



Well, there's a period in there. I think Henry was trying to be amusing.

You do have to be careful - Pressing the Quote button brings up a dialog that you can select what you want to quote. Pressing the Reply button starts the reply with the quote in it.

Perhaps you're hitting the Quote button but not selecting a quote to insert?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2015)

kweinert said:


> Well, there's a period in there. I think Henry was trying to be amusing.
> 
> You do have to be careful - Pressing the Quote button brings up a dialog that you can select what you want to quote. Pressing the Reply button starts the reply with the quote in it.
> 
> Perhaps you're hitting the Quote button but not selecting a quote to insert?



Lol does anyone really think I don't know how to use the most rudimentary functions of my own forum, especially the add ons I installed. Don't answer that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I don't know how to use the most rudimentary functions of my own forum, especially the add ons I installed.


Ummm....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 27, 2015)

kweinert said:


> Well, there's a period in there. I think Henry was trying to be amusing.


I do think that is the case... @SENC?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (May 27, 2015)

I just thought that perhaps you hadn't napped enough . . .


----------



## SENC (May 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This is what I'm talking about. There;s the quote box but nothing in it. Is Tony's quote there for anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 79377


Sorry, Kev, that was me. I actually tried to create a blank box, but had to include a character to vet the box to appear. The software would hide the box when only spaces and carriage returns were included.


----------



## MattW (Jun 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Is it just me, or do your quotes not show quotes sometimes? It seems like about half the time I quote someone in a reply, the quote box itself appears in my post, but there's no text in it. Even if i click the box nothing drops down. I just started noticing it a couple of days ago. Anyone else?


I'm just testing, and it's working as expected on my REALLY slow connection at the minute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

